# MV Winsdor Castle - merged threads



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

Hopefully the following link will take to a BBC article on the MV Windsor Castle ex NLB Fingal to be converted into a luxury hotel at Ocean Terminal Leith

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-28740046


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

That's great news, a lovely little ship with a very special name.


----------



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

*MV Winsdor Castle*

Bound for Leith to be converted to luxury boutique hotel http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-28740046


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day alistair94,sm.today.00:07.re:mv windsor castle.great looking vessel.should make a smart floating hotel,like to see it when converted,thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day banni,sm.yesterday,18:29.re:mv windsor castle-same name,different ship.it seems to be the same ship as post,mv windsor castle.by alistair94.sm.today,00:07.


----------

